# Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe



## Sexy Nikky (24 Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs,

ich bin ja immer mal wieder beeindruckt, dass so viele auf diese Billignummer reinfallen. Dass so wenige wissen, ab wann ein Vertrag abgeschlossen wird, jetzt mal von minderjährigen abgesehen. Zu minderjährigen sei gesagt, Callerinnen sind dazu angehalten, weitgehend auszuschließen, dass ein Minderjähriger überhaupt diese Dienstleistung in anspruch nehmen kann, mit kleinen Tricks müssen wir herausfinden, ob es sich um Volljährige handelt und wenn zweifel bleiben, das Gespräch ablehnen. Dies scheint bei dieser Firma überhaupt nicht der Fall zu sein. 

Ich selbst bin Callerin, jedoch biete ich noch den alten klassisch traditionellen T6 an. Wenn man nun mal bedenkt, dass es Service und Auskunftsnummern gibt, die pro min für direktgespräche 1,99€ kosten, bei Agenturen, die über Festpreis abrechnen, Gespräche so um die 25 bis 30 Euro kosten, wie kann man dann auf eine solche Masche reinfallen, ohne sich das Kleingedrucke durchzulesen.
Bei 4 cent/min würde ich die gesamte Seite danach betrachten: Finde den Fehler! Irgendwo findet sich der Vermerkt, dass man ein Monatsabo eingeht. 

Dies ist eine Ohrfeige an die gesamte T6 Branche, und da ich selbst auch meine Festnetznummer anbiete und über Festpreis via Vorkasse abrechne, gibt es mittlerweile unendlich viele, die sich scheuen, so eine Nummer anzurufen, immer aus Sorge, es könnte sich diese Masche dahinter verbergen. 

Zudem, und das muss man ja auch sagen, sind gerade in den letzten Monaten Webseiten mit diesem Angebot, wie Pilze aus dem Boden geschossen und als kleinanbieterin geht man da total unter. 

Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ganz ganz viele, die gerne T6 machen, sich besinnen und sich klar machen, dass diese Diensleistung, wenn sie Qualität hat, auch ihren Preis kostet und genau das sollte es euch "Kunden" auch wert sein.

LIeben Gruß Nicole


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Sexy Nikky schrieb:


> Ich kann nur hoffen, dass ganz ganz viele, die gerne T6 machen, sich besinnen und sich klar machen, dass diese Diensleistung, wenn sie Qualität hat, auch ihren Preis kostet und genau das sollte es euch "Kunden" auch wert sein.


Ich würde mir wünschen, dass ganz viele T6-Anbiueter wettbewerbsrechtlich gegen diese Firmen vorgehen. Warum passiert das nicht? Lasst uns mal spekulieren: weil die großen T6-Anbieter nicht gegen diese Anbieter vorgehen wollen? Und warum nicht? Weil sie entweder mit drin hängen oder diese Anbieter als "schwarze Schafe" im Markt behalten wollen, damit sie als graue Anbieter weißer erscheinen?
Das Problem sind nicht die Kunden, die nicht nachdenken, das Problem ist die Untätigkeit der Politik und der Wettbewerber. Ach ja: Man darf natürlich auch den Einfluß der großen Medien nicht vergessen - die verdienen seit Jahrzehnten Millionen mit der irreführenden Werbung von Vision & Co.
Viel ausführlicher will ich mich dazu nicht äußern, weil mich die Sache inzwischen nur noch nervt. Die meisten Betroffenen sind nicht in der Lage, sich zu wehren und hoffen gerade mal, dass ihnen hier jemand sagt "Du mußt nicht zahlen". Und nächstes Mal lassen sie sich dann von 6chats oder eben einem "ach so seriösen" 1,99-pro-Minute-für-nen-Haufen-Scheiße-T6-Anbieter abzocken. Für diese Leute muß ich mich hier nicht engagieren.


Sexy Nikky schrieb:


> und da ich selbst auch meine Festnetznummer anbiete und über Festpreis via Vorkasse abrechne, gibt es mittlerweile unendlich viele, die sich scheuen, so eine Nummer anzurufen, immer aus Sorge, es könnte sich diese Masche dahinter verbergen.


Dann klage doch gegen die Düsseldorfer und ihre schmierigen Nachahmer. Da würde ich Dich gerne unterstützen. Sonst ist das hier sinnarmes Gejammer.


----------



## Sexy Nikky (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*

Hallo AKA,
ja, du bist hier in diesem Threat sehr engagiert, ich hab nämlich wirklich alle 129 Seiten hier gelesen.

Zu mir. Ich bin alleine, also Einzelkämpferin. Du sagst das so einfach, dann klage doch, so einfach ist das nicht. Klagen bedeutet erst mal Kosten, denn gäbe es strafrechtlich Möglichkeiten, so denke ich, wäre da schon was passiert. Und einen Zivilprozess zu führen bedeutet, erst mal in Vorleistung zu treten, sprich Anwaltskosten und gleichzeitig auch den Anteil an Gerichtskosten Vorausleistung. Und wenn ich dann verliere, hab ich alle Kosten am Hintern für gar nichts.

Dass natürlich die Werbeindustrie nichts dagegen tut, ist klar. Es scheint ja kein Betrug zu sein. Einzige Ausnahme wäre, wenn die Werbenden die Klausel, dass es sich um ein Monatsabo handelt, vollkommen in ihrer Werbung weglassen würden. Jedoch kann man dann nur den werbenden selbst anzeigen, nicht die Firma, weil in deren AGBs klar steht, dass diese Info ähnlich wie bei den Servicenummern die ordentliche Preisausweisung, vorhanden sein muss. 

Zum Konzept. Ich vermute nur, weiß es nicht, jedoch könnte ich mir vorstellen, dass die Firma kein eigenes Callcenter dahinter stehen hat, sondern sich der vorhandenen bedient. 
Ich gehe davon aus, dass das Routing von den Festnetznummern auf ein Callcenter stattfindet und sie dann ebenso wie wenn man eigene Servicenummern betreibt, eine Nutzungsgebühr in Höhe von 30 bis 50 Cent/Min an das Callcenter abführt.
Es ist davon auszugehen, dass die wenigsten Nutzer, die mittlerweile festgelegten 1800 Min/Monat tatsächlich abtelefonieren. Wenn man bedenkt, wie viele hier sich nicht mal bis zur Hotline haben durchstellen lassen, jedoch diese 72,50 Euro in Rechnung gestellt bekommen haben, dies mal hochrechnet, wieviele dies aufgrund von Unwissenheit auch gezahlt haben... Naja, rechnen kannst ja selbst. 

Lieben Gruß Nicole


----------



## jupp11 (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Aka-Aka schrieb:


> Dann klage doch gegen die Düsseldorfer und ihre schmierigen Nachahmer. Da würde ich Dich gerne unterstützen. Sonst ist das hier sinnarmes Gejammer.


So ist es, was haben die Existenznöte des Stöhngewerbes in diesem Thread verloren?


----------



## Aka-Aka (24 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Vision Bill , Vision Communication GmbH*



Sexy Nikky schrieb:


> Ich bin alleine, also Einzelkämpferin.


Ich weiß nicht, was es kostet... Das hier kostet z.B. nichts
Wettbewerbszentrale



> Und einen Zivilprozess zu führen bedeutet, erst mal in Vorleistung zu treten, sprich Anwaltskosten und gleichzeitig auch den Anteil an Gerichtskosten Vorausleistung. Und wenn ich dann verliere, hab ich alle Kosten am Hintern für gar nichts.


Dann müssten sich eben ein paar Schultern solidarisieren. Vielleicht habe ich Dir da jetzt mal einen Anstoß gegeben, der irgendwann mal Dich oder andere inspiriert 


> Dass natürlich die Werbeindustrie nichts dagegen tut, ist klar. Es scheint ja kein Betrug zu sein.


 Ob die Werbeindustrie an Betrug mit verdient oder an unlauterer Werbung, das ist moralisch einerlei. Bei dieser Form der Abzocke und bei anderen ist jedenfalls die Werbeindustrie ein großer Gewinner. War bei Dialern so, ist bei Aboabzocke so (Google!), ist bei T6 so. 

Geschädigte dieser Masche sind natürlich auch die direkten Konkurrenten:
Wer z.B. Geld investiert oder auf Profit verzichtet, um z.B. den Jugendschutz zu erfüllen, der wird durch Anbieter, die das nicht tun, direkt geschädigt. Eigentlich ganz einfach. Und es gibt genug T6-Anbieter, hinter denen stehen richtig große Firmen. Wenn aus dieser Ecke seit Jahren nichts gegen die Masche unternommen wird, stellt sich für mich eben die ein oder andere Frage.

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 15:35:25 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 15:32:42 ----------




jupp11 schrieb:


> So ist es, was haben die Existenznöte des Stöhngewerbes in diesem Thread verloren?


Nicht viel, aber eine Klage von Mitbewerbern wäre ein sehr gutes Mittel. Nur: Keiner tut es. Warum nicht? In einem so heiß umkämpften Markt lassen die ganzen großen 0900-Anbieter sich das gefallen? Das ist mehr als seltsam... Bei Dialern gab es doch z.B. auch Klagen eines großen Flensburger Anbieters (RAS, wir erinnern uns) gegen "unseriöse Dialer" aus Holland. Dass diese Sache bei näherer Betrachtung ein Gschmäckle hatte, ist wieder ein anderes Thema... Das wäre bei gemeintem Flensburger Anbieter hier auch nicht anders (ich sage nur... okclub...)


----------



## Sexy Nikky (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*

Wir da eigentlich im Vorfeld vom Anrufer die Adresse erfragt oder gibt es einen Hinweis darauf, dass eine Rechnung geschickt wird? Mich würde mal der genaue Ablauf interessieren. 

Wenn man vom Callbereich ausgeht, besteht doch im Grunde erst durch die freiwillige Angabe von Name, Adresse und Telefonnummer die Möglichkeit, eine Rechnung zu senden. Werden diese Daten in den Intros schon abgefragt? 
Nur durch drücken einer Taste auf dem Telefon stimmt man dem Vertrag zu? Oder wird gar nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass man einem Vertrag zustimmt? 

In den traditionellen T6 Agenturen werden die Daten abgefragt ( Name, Adresse und Telefonnummer, danach werden diese weitgehend geprüft, Rückwertssuche, Auskunft usw. Danach wird der Kunde erst mal über die angegebene Telefonnummer zurückgerufen, um ihn dann wieder zu Bitten, die Callerin anzurufen. Das sind also 3 Wege, die man auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweisen prüfen kann. 
Und das hat damals bei einem Verfahren gegen einen Kunden der Agentur, bei der ich gearbeitet habe, einzig den Ausschlag gegeben, dass der Kunde zahlen musste, weil er nachweislich die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hat. ( PS: da gab es noch keine Handys )

Wieso kommen eigentlich so wenige Kunden auf die Idee, sich an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden? 

Gruß Nicole


----------



## Aka-Aka (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*



Sexy Nikky schrieb:


> Wir da eigentlich im Vorfeld vom Anrufer die Adresse erfragt oder gibt es einen Hinweis darauf, dass eine Rechnung geschickt wird? Mich würde mal der genaue Ablauf interessieren.


 Nichts genaues weiß man nicht, aber versetze Dich mal in die Lage der Firma: Du hast eine übertragene Telefonnummer und suchst einen Rechnungsempfänger. Was kannst Du machen? Einige Dinge erwähnst Du ja selbst: Rückwärtssuche z.B.
Was fällt einem noch ein?

Du könntest Leute engagieren, die dort anrufen (oder auf anderem Wege versuchen, die Nummer zuzuordnen. Solche Daten werden ja auch gehandelt)
Du könntest diesen Leuten Tipps geben, wie sie die Adresse rauskitzeln können.
Du könntest auch beim Mobilfunkanbieter nebenan fragen, ob er dir die Daten nicht gibt (sagen wir mal, für 3,50 Euro pro Datensatz)

Das sind alles so Möglichkeiten, die man hat. 
Mehr sag ich nicht.


> Wenn man vom Callbereich ausgeht, besteht doch im Grunde erst durch die freiwillige Angabe von Name, Adresse und Telefonnummer die Möglichkeit, eine Rechnung zu senden.


 Träum weiter 


> Werden diese Daten in den Intros schon abgefragt?


 Nach meinem Kenntnisstand: Nein.


> Nur durch drücken einer Taste auf dem Telefon stimmt man dem Vertrag zu?


 Das ist die "Vision" der Vision.


> Oder wird gar nicht darauf hingewiesen, dass man einem Vertrag zustimmt?


 Das ist umstritten... Oder sagen wir mal so: umstritten ist es eigentlich nicht wirklich. Frag doch mal das Verbraucherministerium:


> Wie von Ihnen beschrieben, verwenden einige Telefondienstanbieter  unseriöse Methoden. Sie rufen unter dem Vorwand an, der Angerufene  habe einen Preis gewonnen oder es wird eine Nummer mit einer Ortsvorwahl  angeboten, hinter der sich dann ein kostspieliges Abonnement verbirgt. Hier ist im Regelfall nicht von einem gültigen Vertragsschluss auszugehen, aus dem Forderungen geltend gemacht werden können.


(Quelle: Bundesministerium für Ernährung, Landwirtschaft und Verbraucherschutz)


> In den traditionellen T6 Agenturen werden die Daten abgefragt ( Name, Adresse und Telefonnummer, danach werden diese weitgehend geprüft, Rückwertssuche, Auskunft usw. Danach wird der Kunde erst mal über die angegebene Telefonnummer zurückgerufen, um ihn dann wieder zu Bitten, die Callerin anzurufen. Das sind also 3 Wege, die man auf den Einzelverbindungsnachweisen prüfen kann.


 Dieser Weg wird als eine Möglichkeit auch bei Vision erwähnt. In der Praxis ist mir aber nicht bekannt, dass er praktiziert wird.


> Und das hat damals bei einem Verfahren gegen einen Kunden der Agentur, bei der ich gearbeitet habe, einzig den Ausschlag gegeben, dass der Kunde zahlen musste, weil er nachweislich die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hat. ( PS: da gab es noch keine Handys )


Das ist dann nur recht und billig. Aber *eben nur dann.*


> Wieso kommen eigentlich so wenige Kunden auf die Idee, sich an die Verbraucherzentrale zu wenden?


Scham. Unwissen. Mehr ersteres, insgesamt.


----------



## Teleton (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*



> Und das hat damals bei einem Verfahren gegen einen Kunden der Agentur, bei der ich gearbeitet habe, einzig den Ausschlag gegeben, dass der Kunde zahlen musste, weil er nachweislich die Dienstleistung in Anspruch genommen hat.


Sorry,das glaube ich so nicht. Er ist sicherlich deshalb verurteilt worden, weil eine *Preisabrede *und die Nutzung nachgewiesen wurde. Das hat mit dem Geschäftsmodel Von Vision, TRC und Co nichts zu tun. Die Nutzung von "Dienstleistungen" führt noch lange nicht zur Zahlungspflicht.
Das scheinen die Betreiber auch so zu sehen, sonst hätten sie in den letzten 12 Jahren doch wenigstens einmal geklagt.


----------



## Sexy Nikky (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*



Teleton schrieb:


> Sorry,das glaube ich so nicht. Er ist sicherlich deshalb verurteilt worden, weil eine *Preisabrede *und die Nutzung nachgewiesen wurde. Das hat mit dem Geschäftsmodel Von Vision, TRC und Co nichts zu tun. Die Nutzung von "Dienstleistungen" führt noch lange nicht zur Zahlungspflicht.
> Das scheinen die Betreiber auch so zu sehen, sonst hätten sie in den letzten 12 Jahren doch wenigstens einmal geklagt.


 
Nun, sicherlich hat auch eine Preisabrede statt gefunden, nur nachweislich würde ich das jetzt nicht nennen, da die Infogespräche nicht aufgezeichnet wurden. 
Klar ist jedoch, dass erst der eingehende Anruf kam mit einer Dauer von 5 min. Dann der ausgehende Anruf an die Rufnummer, die auch als eingehende Nummer aufgezeichnet war von gerade mal 20 sek. Danach wieder der eingehende Anruf mit gleicher Nummer und einer Gesprächsdauer von 16 min.
Ich war in dem Verfahren damals Zeugin. Für den Richter war es schlüssig. 

Ich kann nach dem, was AKA geschrieben hat, keinerlei Parallelen sehen von IVB zu unserem Verfahren, denn ein Rückruf *VOR* Nutzung des Angebotes gibt es wohl nicht. Nicht mal die Abfrage nach der Adresse.

Und dann muss ich auch allen recht geben, es reicht IMMER bei *bestrittenen* Forderungen, auf den Mahnbescheid zu warten und diesem dann zu Widersprechen. Und man wird erstaunt sein, wie selten doch so ein Mahnbescheid ins Haus flattert. Mahnbescheide kann zudem von jedem versendet werden, die Richtigkeit der Inhalte werden nicht geprüft. Daher auch auf jedenfall die Widerspruchsfrist einhalten, weil ohne diesen Widerspruch die bestrittene Forderung zu einer unbestritten wird und man dann nicht mehr wirklich etwas tun kann, ausser zu zahlen.

Gruß Nicole


----------



## Antiscammer (25 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*



Sexy Nikky schrieb:


> ...[Mahnbescheid]... weil ohne diesen Widerspruch die bestrittene Forderung zu einer unbestritten wird und man dann nicht mehr wirklich etwas tun kann, ausser zu zahlen.



Stimmt nicht so ganz, weil man dem anschließenden Vollstreckungsbescheid auch immer noch widersprechen kann.
Allerdings ist richtig, dass man es dahin nicht kommen lassen sollte.

Mahnbescheide verschicken aber die Visionäre nicht, wir haben noch von keinem einzigen gehört.

Wenn nun das bunte Treiben der Visionäre eine Geschäftsschädigung für die Mitbewerber darstellt, dann sollten die Mitbewerber nicht lange zögern, sich zu wehren. Aber das haben die bisher jahrelang nicht unternommen, ich rechne auch nicht damit, dass sich das ändert. Insgesamt gibt es auf dem Sektor wohl gewisse Verteilungskämpfe, und jeder sieht nur noch zu, wo er bleibt, und wie er Umsätze generiert. Die Mittel, die dabei angewendet werden, geraten dabei bei manchen "Anbietern" zunehmend aus dem Blickfeld jeden Unrechtsbewusstseins.


----------



## Sexy Nikky (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*

Dass so lange nichts von Seiten der großen Callcentern getan wird, hat wohl damit zu tun, weil sie auch durch diese mitverdienen. Betreffen wird es nur so kleine Anbieter, wie ich es bin. Also nur die wenigen, die Festnetz Telefonsex anbieten. 
Ich gehe fest davon aus, dass in ganz normale Callcenter geroutet wird und die Callerinnen gar nicht wissen, dass der Anrufer gerade der Meinung ist, für 4 Cent zu telefonieren. 
Mich selbst hat es angefangen zu ärgern, als ich merkte, dass auf einmal hinz und kunz diesen Dreck bewirbt. Dass die Websites, die das anbieten, wie Pilze aus der Erde schießen. Dass es Betreibern von Websites anscheinend vollkommen Schnuppe ist, was für einen Dreck sie bewerben, hauptsache es kommt irgendwie Kohle rein. 
Dass ich als Kleinanbieter mit meiner kleinen privaten bis vor einiger Zeit noch recht einzigartigen Seite immer mehr unter den Keyworten, die mein Angebot ausmachten, verdrängt wurde. Nämlich dem Festnetz Telefonsex. 

 Ich verstehe natürlich auch, dass gleich ne Stimme laut wird, dann kämpfe rechtl. dagegen an. Nur auch ich sehe, dass die Großen es nicht zu stören scheint, vielleicht laufen ja auch schon Verfahren gegen diese Art. Alles Dinge, die ich nicht weiß. 
Zudem kennt diese Branche wirklich keine Zusammenarbeit. Irgendwie ist diese Branche sehr eigenwillig. Schon unter den einzelnen Callerinnen bis hin zu den großen Agenturen wird es keinen gemeinsamen Tisch geben. Warum das so ist, verstehe ich auch nicht. Nur eine einzelne private Callerin wird da sicher nichts ausrichten können. 

Gruß Nicole

---------- Artikel hinzugefügt um 00:44:31 ---------- Zeit des vorhergehenden Artikels: 00:38:31 ----------

Ich finde diese Überschrift trifft es nicht wirklich.. es geht nicht um Existenzängste, sondern darum, dass eine Unternehmung durch ihre unlauteren Methoden nicht nur die Kunden schädigt, sondern den Ruf einer gesamten Branche, nämlich dem traditionellen Telefonerotik Gewerbe.

Mit Existenzängsten hat das wirklich wenig zu tun! Denn ich gehe davon aus, dass die FA so nicht lange überleben wird. Phonecash hat zum Beispiel nun auch ganz normale 09005 Nummern mit in ihr Angebot aufgenommen... warum wohl??? 

Grummel.. und nur, weil es T6 ist und nicht irgendwas non erotisches..


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*

Ob Telefonsex "erotisch" ist, darüber kann man sich wohl schon streiten. Ich selbst hab es nicht ausprobiert, und das "Real Life" ist ohnehin nicht zu ersetzen. 
Das, was da jedenfalls an "auditiven Hörbeispielen" in den Werbeeinlagen mancher Nacht-TV-Sender geboten wird, reicht mir jedoch zu der Erkenntnis, dass ich das so schnell nicht brauche. Teilweise ist es langweilig, teilweise ist es schon unfreiwillig komisch.
Wer das braucht, soll das von mir aus machen. Aber soweit mir bekannt ist, war der Ruf der Branche noch niemals besonders gut, und er wird mit Sicherheit auch nicht besser, aber auf den Ruf wird von einem Großteil der Anbieter keine Rücksicht genommen. Dass die rabiaten Großanbieter natürlich auch die meiste Kohle für Werbung haben, ist auch klar. Solche Verdrängungsmechanismen gibt es in vielen Branchen. Vielleicht fahren die "Global Players" die Branche ja auch mal so weit vor die Wand, dass es auch der letzte weiß, dass da außer "Abzocke" nichts mehr ist. Mit der Branche "SMS-Chat" ist es ja seit dem Crash von Mintnet schon fast so weit, da sollte die Telefonstöhn-Branche das auch schaffen. Vielleicht ist ja danach wieder "Raum für Kleinanbieter". - Wer's braucht.
Insgesamt gibt es wichtigere Branchen, um die ich mir Sorgen machen möchte.


----------



## Sexy Nikky (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*



Antiscammer schrieb:


> - Wer's braucht.
> Insgesamt gibt es wichtigere Branchen, um die ich mir Sorgen machen möchte.


Die Branche ist dabei doch irrelevant, da wo es Kunden gibt, muss geschützt werden. Und meine Existenz ist genau so wichtig, wie die einer Quelle Mitarbeiterin. 

Und im Ernst, bei allen anderen Branchen hat der Kunde zumindest mal den Schneid, selbst dagegen vorzugehen. im Bereich Erotik eben nicht, weil da seine Existenz und vor allem auch seine Familie mit auf dem Spiel steht. Daher halte ich Aufklärung und gegen Arbeiten in diesem Bereich für viel wichtiger, als bei Bereichen, wo der Kunde selbst sich an Verbaucherzentralen wendet, weil eben gar nichts unmoralisches dagegen steht. 

Gerade in der Branche des Tabus muss mehr Aufklärung geleistet werden... Und jeder, der sich engagiert, hilft gegen die Abzocke, denn die Betreiber spekulieren doch genau damit, dass die reingelegten Kunden, die abgezockten nicht dagegen vorgehen und lieber zahlen, damit die Ehefrau nicht rausbekommt, dass so ein Dienst möglicherweise in Anspruch genommen wird... nein, gerade beim Tabuthema ist es wichtiger, die Kunden zu schützen... 

Nur meine pers. Meinung und recht unabhängig von dem, was ich mache.

meine bescheidene Meinung.


----------



## Antiscammer (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*

Tja, Aufklärungsarbeit ist da schwierig.
Diejenigen, die auf so einen Abzockservice reinfallen, tun das, weil sie naiv sind und ihnen das Wissen fehlt. Sind sie jedoch einmal darauf reingefallen, dann dürfte der Großteil für lange Zeit bezüglich entsprechender Gelüste "kuriert" sein und wird vermutlich von jeglichen Angeboten dieser Art in Zukunft Abstand nehmen. Man könnte also sagen: die Branche beutet die "Claims" viel schneller aus, als neuer "Nachwuchs" heranwächst. Es steht jeder Tag ein Dummer auf, aber wenn man die Dummen schneller ausbeutet, als sie nachwachsen, gibt es irgendwann nichts mehr zu holen.

Leider ist es auch so, dass die Aufklärungsarbeit meistens immer erst dann wirkt, wenn "das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen" ist. Erst, wenn die Leute abgezockt wurden, kommen sie über Google zu uns. Vorher sind sie leichte Beute der gefräßigen Pr0n-Haie, nachher sind sie auf lange Zeit kuriert.


----------



## Aka-Aka (26 Oktober 2009)

*AW: Existenzängste im Erotikcallgewerbe*



Sexy Nikky schrieb:


> Denn ich gehe davon aus, dass die FA so nicht lange überleben wird. Phonecash hat zum Beispiel nun auch ganz normale 09005 Nummern mit in ihr Angebot aufgenommen... warum wohl???


Phonecash ist ja offiziell nur der "Partnerprogrammvermittler" für die Vision. Und der Cheffe bei den Visionären, unser herzallerliebster Yorkie, war schon Projektleiter bei der Dänischen "Mutter des Ortsnetz-T6" (IBC). Diese Firma war in der Hand von ganz Großen in der Szene. Die Firma betreibt derartige Angebote seit ca. 20 Jahren. Bisher hat man ganz gut überlebt


----------

